# Snapper leader question



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

What pound bite tippet should I have on my leader?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I usually use 40lb bite tippets.


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

Depends on the size of the ARS... 25lbrs can & do bite right thru 40lb leader... not sure about tippet...


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

delete


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

Chris V said:


> I usually use 40lb bite tippets.


If I have 30lb bite tippet, will that work? Do you connect the bite tippet directly to the fly I assume? 

Also, I might need to put some 30lb mono between fly line and tippet to protect the fly line, right?


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

Backing-> fly line-> tapered leader -> tippet.


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

PusherManB2 said:


> Backing-> fly line-> tapered leader -> tippet.


I am not new to fly fishing, I understand the normal basics as stated above. However, I have never fished for red snapper on the fly, but from what little I've been told it will have to be different than the above


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I think his breakdown was in reference to the post above it.

...and I've never had a Snapper bite through my tippet.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

IGFA specs would look like this

backing>flyline>5-6ft of 60lb with albrite looped to>20lb class tippet bimini
twisted loops at both ends, at least 18" between the knots doubled to >less than 12" of 30-40lb shock leader>fly......is pretty much how it should be if you would ever want IGFA involved, or just feel like following the rules. Check the rule book for specifics.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I wanna try snapper! They'd prolly ruin my 8wt. Maybe when I get back from Ohio. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

FreeDiver said:


> I wanna try snapper! They'd prolly ruin my 8wt. Maybe when I get back from Ohio.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Touch base with me when you get back and, if you'd like, we'll take my boat and go get some. I've got a 9 and even a 12 so we'd be fine. We've talked about fishing together a couple of times so maybe we should make it happen.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Haha well I'm game! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

